# i'm new on my 2wwk



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi i,m new to this thread , i didnt relise iui had its own thread . i'm on day 3 of my wait iui on friday.does any one get any symtoms after iui. love coral


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Coral

I had 4 IUIs in total and although none of them worked, sometimes I thought I had symptoms and sometimes I didn't.  That's probably not much help (!!) but I think that because you have probably taken stimulating drugs and then possibly pessaries as well your body is giving off all kinds of weird feelings and sensations (not to mention the imaginary ones!!).  I think it is hard to know either way until you take the test at end of 2ww.

You might find it helpful to join the girls on the IUI thread Part xx as I'm sure some will be at the same stage as you.

Lots of luck and     

Rachel xxx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi rachel i didnt have pessarys just clomid and hcg. ur proably right imagine them more like it . are u on ur 2 wk .love coral


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi rachel how do i get on part xx , i thought i was on it.love coral


----------



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Coral
I am on day 3 too .... no symptoms yet though. Don't know how I'll make it thro 14 days


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi madigan have u had iui b 4 ,did u have 2 take any drugs sorry 4 all the question. i dont know how i,m going 2 get threw this,we will have to help each other. love coral


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies - 2ww is a pig at times - your head spins everytime you get another 'symptom'!!  Keep sane by chatting to everyone online - its the only thing that kept me going!!

Fingers crossed for    for you two

take care
xx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi tessa tell me about it the clomid was driving me mad ,know its this 2 wk . i'm finding it really hard. we have 2 pay 4 our treatment only got enough 4 2 more goes. love coral.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Coral, I'm new too, not on my 2ww yet still waiting to get 'basted'. I also have to pay for my treatment, got some medication on Monday that cost me £70.00 for only 3 days worth of drugs...Nightmare!!! Anyway, try not worry about how much we have got left for other cycles and hope we and everyone else gets !!
Love and luck to all,
Britta xxx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi britta nice to get ur lovely message, i am abit of worry guts. when are u going to be basted. have u had your hcg jab yet. wishing us both luck . speak 2 u tomorrow love coral.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Coral,
We were looking at Tuesday but my after a scan on Monday my follies weren't big enough so hopefully will know more after my scan 2Moro, looking at Friday hopefully!


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi britta good luck on ur scan, seeing as this is all new 4 u dont 4 get 2 ask them what size ur fol is,also how thick your w linning is. when i went 4 my scan it was only when i got home ,i phoned up 2 ask them. wishing u loads of luck. b intouch tomorrow,lots of luck coral.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Back again... will do as you advised, my biggest foll on Monday was 15 and my womb lining was around 6 so hopefully 2Moro will be better, will let you know 2Moro, Nite,
Love and Luck, Britta xxx


----------



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Coral
Sorry have not replied earlier. How are you doing? This is my 1st IUI tmt. We are on day 5 now .... going so slowly, isn't it?


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi madigan  how r u bearing up really reaaly hate this wait. do u have any twinges or signs. i did get little bit of sensation on left side, dont know weather it means any thing.  speak to u later going to do tea.love coral.


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

hi Coral, in the same boat as you. Today I am day9 of my 2ww. Still get loads of twinges in my right side, and still sore boobs. Don't know if this is a sign of anything, to be honest . Can only wish and wait! Hope you can get through the days.
It' better to stay busy, particularly in the evenings. Plan a few nights out to lift your mind!

Polly1


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

HI POLY1 .THE TWINGES ONLY LAST FEW SECONDS. MY BOOBS NOT SORE YET ,NORMALLY B 4 MY  I GET THEM. I'M POKING AND PRODDING MY BOOBS,THAN KNICKER CHECKING. I DONT KNOW Y I DONT MOVE INTO THE BATHROOM. I HOPE WE ALL GET OUR  WOULD'NT THAT BE GREAT.LOVE CORAL.


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Feeling      all at the same time. Weird or what. It must be all those hormones flying round the system.
Polly1


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi polly dont worry ur not alone, i'm like that most of the time. its driving me   . i'm on day 6 ,felt abit sicky it did'nt stay 4 long.how long have u been trying 4. lets hope we both get good news. heres a   4 u lots of love coral.


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Trying for 4 and a half years. 4 early miscarriages and then nothing for 2 and a half years. This is my first round at IUI. Had pregnyl then HCG injections after. Today convinced I'm pregnant. I'm sure my mind will change tomorrow.
Polly1


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi polly what signs have u got. i wish i was positive like u . i never am. what day u on. do u count day 1 when u had iui. so sorry to hear aboutm/c i do know how gutted u must feel. i had one in nov devestated still am. good luck speak tomorrow love coral.


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Boobs are sore, convinced their getting bigger. Woke up with cramps on Day 10.
Aches and twinges down below. Yesterday was convinced I was preggers, today I'm   
It's so hard not to concentrate on every little pain.
But hey why not get a bit excited. Will soon find out and will have to deal with the disappointment no matter what.

Polly1


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi polly i dony feel anything. arm pits are quite tender. boobs seem abit bigger. i've got a dull backache which is normal. no pos signs afraid. feeling down today. lov coral  day 8 2 day.


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Joining you today on the   front. Got some staining yesterday. None today but got a   on pregnancy testing. I know it's slightly early to be checking and I know some people get staining, but I have cramps down below.   is definitely on her way. Feeling sad today. Was convinced I was preggers.
Hope you have more luck! 

Keep in touch
Polly1


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

polly o dear how early testing r u . i've been up and down all weekend ,had a good old weep. spwak to u tomorrowm. hopefully   wont come. sending u a cuddle   love coral.


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the message Coral,
Was day 12 with staining
Unfortunately   in full flow day 13.
Very sad. Having a large glass of vino and loads of hugs from my lovely hubby.
Will only wallow in my misery another few days (promise)
Am taking the day off work tomorrow. Can't face anybody at present, Too  

Hope you have better luck. 
Will keep in touch

Polly1


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

polly hope ur feeling abit better,today. i'm like that when a/f comes. its not fair is it all we want is a baby.  u take care we will speak soon lots of love coral. chin up.


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Feeling a bit better today
Retail therapy helps!
How are you keeping? Anything new?

Best of luck
Polly1   

p.s Keep in touch. Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi polly nothing to reory back. i do feel like   might be on its wave. lov coral.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Coral, 
Hows the 2ww treating you, hope you are well and  stays away!!     
How many days you got left? Is it Friday you test?
Hope all goes well for you and you get . Take care,
Lots of love and luck,
Britta xxx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi britta 2 weks of hell . i've got all symtoms of a/f.  i'm sure if i was pregnant i would of known by know. when i was having 1st iui ,i knew i was felt different from 3rd weeks on wards. love coral.  how r u waht day r u on. good luck.


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Coral,
Is your test date tomorrow?
Hope all goes well for you petal.
Fingers crossed!

Polly1


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi polly thanks wont be testing,to sacred. had spotting this morning,it stopped only abit. i'm just waiting know . please please let me be pregnant. speak to u later. just going to have a nervous break down love coral.


----------

